# Johannesburg Vapers



## Stroodlepuff

So looking at doing a meetup in the near future for JHB/PTA Vapers - the rest of you are welcome to join too but it could be a tad far... who's in?


----------



## Gizmo

Ok guys. One of the eciggies agent has agreed to use his venue for a get together. He is in Sunninghill JHB. I was thinking of December 21st? Does this work for you guys? There is a bar and pool there. I think it could be great to meet the faces of all of you on ECIGSSA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Works for me. 
Great idea!


----------



## Gizmo

Ok Great so far we have - 

Gizmo
Stroodle
Silver1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

and Mathee in spirit since he liked the post


----------



## JB1987

Sorry guys, would have loved to join but already in Ballito by then

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

JB1987 said:


> Sorry guys, would have loved to join but already in Ballito by then


 
Lucky fish!!! Its going to be a semi regular thing so there will be plenty more


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> and Mathee in spirit since he liked the post


Absolutely, we have so many vapers down here and have talked about a vapemeet a lot, but nothing have materialised as yet. BTW, I like most posts because it bookmarks my place on that thread page when I next view same.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I would love to host a national meetup like the vapefests you see overseas! Would be amazeballs!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vaalboy

This is probably what I'll see from Durb's when you have your get together

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev

I would love to attend as well but I will be down at the coast by then  (Well not really  but I would love to be there)


----------



## Tom

I will try and make it, just cannot be firm yet.... but seeing that it is almost walking distance for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

JB1987 said:


> Sorry guys, would have loved to join but already in Ballito by then


 
yeah good luck with that. pissing down in pinetown right now, hope the weather improves in the next few days. been raining on and off for the last 2 weeks straight, kzn summers these days are wet as heck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JB1987

denizenx said:


> yeah good luck with that. pissing down in pinetown right now, hope the weather improves in the next few days. been raining on and off for the last 2 weeks straight, kzn summers these days are wet as heck


 
Yeah I heard, hope it improves by next week, in desperate need of some proper sunshine.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TylerD

Tentatively I'll be there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Bump. Who else is in! Come JHB vapers, @CraftyZA and @SVS1000


----------



## Silver

Im still in Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo

Great stuff


----------



## CraftyZA

I will have a chat with Minister of social works. No promises.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Derick

Ok, Melinda and I will be there - not sure how long we will be able to stay as the kids will be with us, but looking forward to putting some faces to the forum names

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Awesome


----------



## Silver

Has there been a time set for this event yet?
And where do we get the address?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I will confirm the time shortly - what would you guys prefer afternoon or evening?

The Address is as follows:

Savuti Sands Clubhouse
Savuti Sands,
Naivasha Road, Sunninghill,
Johannesburg,
Gauteng

When you get to the gate security will ask who you are there for you can say Hans at the clubhouse - We will probably need your real names but I will confirm with Hans what exactly we need from you before the time.


----------



## Silver

thanks

i can make it any time from about midday onward


----------



## Derick

Wondering if we need to bring anything - any of our products? Don't want to turn this into a punting of products thing, but perhaps people want to just see some of the stuff in real life for a change, as opposed to my questionable photography skills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Gizmo, please take your coil building material/kit (28g) along. Ask Derick and Crafty to help you with the micro coil building skills. Take it for granted that the Reo will be there!

And enjoy the Vapemeet, we are all jealous down here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Derick said:


> Wondering if we need to bring anything - any of our products? Don't want to turn this into a punting of products thing, but perhaps people want to just see some of the stuff in real life for a change, as opposed to my questionable photography skills


 
I will speak to Giz and see what he says, it is being held at one of the E-ciggies guys places so I am not sure he will be happy with that but IMO if you want to bring stuff incase people ask to see it it shouldnt be a problem so long as you dont set up a little table and try to punt. Will confirm


----------



## Derick

Stroodlepuff said:


> I will speak to Giz and see what he says, it is being held at one of the E-ciggies guys places so I am not sure he will be happy with that but IMO if you want to bring stuff incase people ask to see it it shouldnt be a problem so long as you dont set up a little table and try to punt. Will confirm


Ah, ok, no I'd rather leave it then, unless someone asks for something specific


----------



## Tom

Btw, i have been to the clubhouse before.... its a very nice location for a vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Derick said:


> Ah, ok, no I'd rather leave it then, unless someone asks for something specific


 
Well let me chat to him and see what he says - he is one of our resellers so maybe i can convince him to let you


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Wondering if this will be okay?

I will be reviewing my "wish lists" from Vape King, SkyBlue and eCiggies. 
I will then ask if you guys have the stock to bring that along. I can place the order on the site and pay via EFT if you like beforehand. Or alternatively, pay cash on the day. 
I may as well use the trip to save on 3 delivery fees? 

Let me know if you guys (retailers) will be okay with this. If not, I am okay with that. But it would be great.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Fine by me


----------



## Derick

Ok, fine by me


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wondering if this will be okay?
> 
> I will be reviewing my "wish lists" from Vape King, SkyBlue and eCiggies.
> I will then ask if you guys have the stock to bring that along. I can place the order on the site and pay via EFT if you like beforehand. Or alternatively, pay cash on the day.
> I may as well use the trip to save on 3 delivery fees?
> 
> Let me know if you guys (retailers) will be okay with this. If not, I am okay with that. But it would be great.


 

Just when ordering from Eciggies make sure you place the order with Hans and tell him that you will collect whan we do the meetup - incase E-ciggies themselves send it somewhere else - his number: 074 339 5652

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie

Ai, things as such make me wish that i'd been living in Jozi instead! You all have a lovely time though Hope to see you at the next big event. Next time, let me know a month or so in advance so that I can save up for a mango trip to jozi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just when ordering from Eciggies make sure you place the order with Hans and tell him that you will collect whan we do the meetup - incase E-ciggies themselves send it somewhere else - his number: 074 339 5652


 
Ok thanks Stroodlepuff, will do so.


----------



## Derick

We have a few bottles of HC flavours left and I will bring a few as well - that is if Hans is ok with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Im sure it will be fine but I will confirm with him


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Guys

I have some very bad news  Hans informed us this morning that he is leaving to go away on Saturday morning (We arranged with him before making the post and were under the impression he was only leaving sunday) So we are in need of a new venue for Saturdays Vape Meet

Any suggestions? I thought about going to a nice pub somewhere or we can make it an outdoor braai at the botanical gardens or something like that

Really sorry about this we are just as disjointed as you guys!


----------



## Silver

I think if its too far from the original venue (Sunninghill) then some of us may not make it.

So whatever is decided - I think it should be reasonably close to the original venue.

Just my opinion

I have no preference for the botanical garden over a pub of sorts.
Which botanical garden were you thinking about?


----------



## Tom

...thats such a pity, Hans' location was perfect for that


----------



## Stroodlepuff

It was perfect Tom  You seem to know the sunnunghill area well do you have any suggestions?

If all else fails guys I will speak to Giz maybe we can have it here then all retailers who are coming are allowed to bring products.

will have to be a bring and braai then so own drinks and meat - we will provide rolls and salads etc.

We are in Fourways close to monte Casino so not to far from the original venue I think

@Derick and @Melinda popped by last weekend so they would be best to answer if it is suitable. @JB1987 has also been here as well as a few other guys

Let me know what you think?


----------



## Melinda

oooo Kyle would love to play on the Wii U again, kept asking "watter dag gaan ons weer"  I've got no sense of direction nothing what. so. ever. but we will be fine with your place on Saturday.


----------



## Tom

I know Sunninghill, but don't know alternatives....what I liked about his place was the privacy, not some public pub where the sense of a vape meet gets watered down.

I am fine with your offer too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I am fine with your offer Stroodlepuff - ie to have it at your place - 
If that is what is decided then I am keen to pop in.


----------



## Melinda

So have we decided yet if it's going to be at Stroodle and Giz's place?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok guys its set 

We will have the Vape meet here tomorrow!

Bring and braai So bring drinks and meat we will provide the rest.

@Derick and @Melinda you are more than welcome to bring products with if you would like!

Lets decide on a time - Is 14:30 ok with you guys?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

That's great - suits me fine
Thanks for hosting it - I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## JB1987

Damn I really wish I could be there, sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

Any time you guys decide, afternoon is great since Derick needs to go buy some tires tomorrow morning


----------



## Tom

I will be there....time is fine for me!

Thanks for hosting it @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff


----------



## TylerD

I will see you there! Thanks for for hosting guys!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Only a pleasure  sorry about the last minute change but we will still make it great 

14:30 Tomorrow

Address:
53 Troupant Avenue
Magaliessig
Fourways

Can contact giz or myself for directions on 011 465 1378 / 083 415 0215

Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Andre

Enjoy forumites. We expect a full report!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

There will be we will post photos and everything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Okay lets confirm the meet-up tmo:

Derick 
Melinda
Silver1
Tom
TylerD
CraftyZA ( Quick Visit )
LanceG ( Possible )
Gizmo
Stroodle

Non-Forum Members
3

Total - 12


----------



## Rowan Francis

dang , i am missing out again , this is not good .


----------



## TylerD

At what time will we braai? English braai or dutchie braai?  (Ons gaan nou braai) Just want to make sure and organise the timing with wifey.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

hehe catch a quick flight out of Bulawayo to come 

There will be more @Rowan Francis not to worry  We will host one in Jan for when you in South Africa


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> At what time will we braai? English braai or dutchie braai?  (Ons gaan nou braai) Just want to make sure and organise the timing with wifey.


 

We were thinking of 14:30, lol whats the difference? a braai is a braai no?


----------



## The Golf

Pics pics pics would love to see the clouds

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We will do an epic cloud pic of all of us together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

i am soooo looking forward to being back .. i used to be there every 2 or 3 months for 20 days , now i will be semi permanant , so will be looking for a flat too .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Very nice


----------



## Melinda

I have to bring the kiddies so that is 2 extra


----------



## Stroodlepuff

and another kiddie too so 3 extra


----------



## The Golf

Lol English braai is the exact time u say its going to be.
Ons gaan NOU braai could be anything from 1 to 5 or more hours later 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

The Golf said:


> Lol English braai is the exact time u say its going to be.
> Ons gaan NOU braai could be anything from 1 to 5 or more hours later
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Hahahahaha well then a mix of both lol I dont plan these things I say come at this time and we see how it goes  so a NOU braai maybe lol


----------



## CraftyZA

My quick visit will also possibly be with some awesome kids. 4 (almost 5) and 2.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

haha nice  At least all the kiddies will have friends then too


----------



## Silver

where should we park?


----------



## Gizmo

I have ample parking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> We were thinking of 14:30, lol whats the difference? a braai is a braai no?


Dutchie braai.


----------



## Gizmo

Hahahaha, TylerD. 

No its a english braai

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

bwahahahahaha that is epic!!! Hilarious!!! well it will be half half the braai will only start once everyone is here but it wont be that bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> I have ample parking


 
Super


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Just wanna ask that whoever takes photos at tomorrow's vape meet, before you publish any photos on the forum, you ask if those people in the photo are comfortable with that. 

I certainly do not want my photo published. 

Please don't think I am strange or weird. I just prefer it that way.

Otherwise, I cannot wait to meet you all and am looking very forward to it.


----------



## Gizmo

Nobody will force you to be in a photo bud. So just stay out of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Hey guys, made a 0.5 ohm dual coil on my Igo-W with the new 30A Efest in the mod for the meetup for anyone wanting to try a bit of sub-ohm. Own drip tip required. Hehehe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

I have a few thing I would like to give away that I'm not using. I will bring it along and put it on the table. Anybody that wants it can take it. Boom!
Anybody want to do the same? Some things lying around?
It is Christmas after all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Sounds like a plan. I have a broken SVD that if someone wants to fix.. Cant think of anything else of the top of my head.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Gizmo said:


> Sounds like a plan. I have a broken SVD that if someone wants to fix.. Cant think of anything else of the top of my head.


What does it do?
Sure i can fix it. I've fixed mine a couple of times. From not firing, to auto shut downs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Stop detecting atomizers, So I tried to re center the center pin, so took it out. Wasn't able to get it back in..


----------



## TylerD

That is totally fixable Gizmo.
Mine stopped detecting atomizers and I changed the insulating rubber under the pin with another one from my rip-off ego battery. Now it works again.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Theres also an Evic lying around somewhere  just no idea where  We have a big table outside that we going to use for snacks etc will put a "freebie/reject" box on it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Hey guys, thanks for the great meet. I really enjoyed meeting everybody and putting faces to to names.
Thanks Gizmo and Stoodle for the hosting! Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Yes it was great fun guys! Thanks all. And Thank you TylerD for building a sub ohm coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

I would call it a huge success, thanks to Gizmo and stroodle for hosting it. I got to meet some pretty awesome people and see some pretty amazing gear - those sub ohm coils were incredible

Looking forward to the next one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

was awesome to meet all of you and was only a pleasure to host  looking forward to the next one too lets hope its even better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Great to meet you guys and girls in person. 

Thanks again for hosting it Gizmo & StroodlePuff

Was amazing to try my favourite coffee flavour on Tyler's sub-ohm coil. Knocked me out!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Nice one guys now where are the pictures

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Unfortunately there was too much excitement and we forgot to take photos


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver1 said:


> Great to meet you guys and girls in person.
> 
> Thanks again for hosting it Gizmo & StroodlePuff
> 
> Was amazing to try my favourite coffee flavour on Tyler's sub-ohm coil. Knocked me out!


 

Tylers coil is a winner  @TylerD what flavour did you have in there also was delicious?


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> Tylers coil is a winner  @TylerD what flavour did you have in there also was delicious?


Glad you guys enjoyed the 0.5 ohm dual. 
Loved to share my thing with all.
That was at that stage a combination of peach, cream, vanilla and a hint of rootbeer.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

was an awesome flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

I thoroughly enjoyed meeting up! That was a lovely vape afternoon...have not seen one analogue all day 
Lots of tech talk, vaping stories.
On top of it I managed to do my first coil to test in the dripper....pics in http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-13#post-7387 just now  I got taught by @TylerD this afternoon, that made it a lot easier.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Hi @Gizmo, 

I know most folk are busy right now with the year starting - but don't you think its time we start planning the next VapeMeet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We were actually talking about it the other day  Thinking of Mid-Feb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> We were actually talking about it the other day  Thinking of Mid-Feb


Must be before Tom goes away... Will be awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Great @Stroodlepuff. Will be fantastic to see the vapers again. And I agree, if its possible to arrange it for before Tom goes overseas, it will be super. And here's to hoping we see many more faces.

I think we should have that coil building competition as one of the items on the agenda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

yeah, would like that too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

When do you leave @Tom


----------



## Tom

aiming for mid feb, give or take 2-3 days


----------



## Stroodlepuff

EEEEE! Will have to be soon then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Dont forget the pics this time guys, we're envious of your guys vape meets down here in CT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Will definitely be there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

pics please

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Lol seen as everything is out in the open, no reason mot to take pics 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I know  There was just alot of excitement at the last one  will discuss details in the week and let you guys know asap


----------



## Gizmo

I will workout a date this week for our next meet up.


----------



## Smokyg

First time I'm hearing about the meet? Anyone on the forum welcome? 

My gf and I do photography, perhaps we could cover the meet for you guys so you don't have to worry about pics? Would be lots of fun


----------



## Smokyg

Free of charge of corse


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Anyone on the forum welcome yes  That would be super awesome of you Alex


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Anyone on the forum welcome yes  That would be super awesome of you Alex


Yay! I can't wait! Will be awesome meeting all the fellow vapers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Will announce the date during the week  Looking forward to it


----------



## Rowan Francis

Great . Will be back in joburg on 23rd ..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

oooo Kyle asked when we going to you guys again because you have the Sonic game


----------



## SunRam

I'm definitely in for a vape meet! Keep us posted. Will bring a couple vape friends with as well. What exactly happens at our SA version of a vape meet? Does suppliers have some goodies to show us as well, juices to try out, or are we just showing our own gear off. lol


----------



## TylerD

SunRam said:


> I'm definitely in for a vape meet! Keep us posted. Will bring a couple vape friends with as well. What exactly happens at our SA version of a vape meet? Does suppliers have some goodies to show us as well, juices to try out, or are we just showing our own gear off. lol


We all go streaking down William Nicol with only our vape gear around our necks. It is so awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

thats why we do it in the late afternoon, so its dusk by the time we go for the naked run

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg

Silver1 said:


> thats why we do it in the late afternoon, so its dusk by the time we go for the naked run


Hahaha!!! Count me in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Lol next time we will host it at Sun Eden (Google it if you dont know what it is) Then we can do that for sure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

All updates for the upcoming meet will be psted here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/joburg-vapers-2.713/


----------



## Stroodlepuff

SunRam said:


> I'm definitely in for a vape meet! Keep us posted. Will bring a couple vape friends with as well. What exactly happens at our SA version of a vape meet? Does suppliers have some goodies to show us as well, juices to try out, or are we just showing our own gear off. lol



At the moment because it is still small and we do not use proper venues as yet it is mostly just everyone showing off their gear - as with the last meet however depending on the venue vendors are more than welcome to bring goodies to show people if they wish. as I said in my previous post all updates will be posted here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/joburg-vapers-2.713/


----------



## Nooby

Ek se CVS, what's happening brother? When is CT having a "stance vape" meet? Lol... who can go the "lowest" ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------

